# How often do you order pizza?



## kos (May 19, 2009)

This seems like its becoming a problem for me. For the past month or so I have been ordering pizza almost every week, sometimes twice a week. I do love pizza but it seems like i do it in order to skip the trip to the grocery store. I have been putting on some weight for the first time in my life and its kinda scary. So I was just wondering how often do you guys order in?


----------



## southward (Jul 25, 2008)

About once every two or three weeks. They just built a Papa Murphy's near my house so I am probably going to start eating more of it. Pizza is so good.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

My parents order it maybe once every 2 months. Otherwise it's usually frozen pizza every couple weeks or so.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

Too much. Once or twice a week at the moment because, as they proudly proclaim on the back of their menu, my local pizza takeaway "...make the best halal pizzas since sliced bread!"

I'll go through a phase of ordering it a lot through laziness, and then I'll get really sick of it and leave it alone for a few weeks or months. I've been ordering from the same place for ages though (about 9 years or so) so it's very easy to keep going back. Also, the guy who answers the phones is really friendly and sometimes, I admit, I've just phoned up for the sake of talking to him rather than because I actually want to eat some pizza. I'm so very very sad.

I don't put on weight though, and I try to eat properly when I'm not being lazy.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I haven't had pizza in ages. Seems like everything I eat gives me acid reflux so I try not to eat a lot. I should start taking medication for it. The acid reflux also causes me to have bad post nasal drip which interferes with my sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once a week, sometimes I skip a week - usually on Saturdays.
I have down to where I order a medium-sized pizza and it will take me three days to eat it.

I will eat half the pizza as a meal Saturday night. 1/4 on Sunday (maybe) and then, if I remember, the last 1/4 Monday or so. :lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Almost never. In fact, always never since I haven't ordered out myself in years. I live in a really small town. We do have a Pizza Hut, but I don't think they do deliveries. Whenever I want pizza I just buy the Digiorno frozen ones. Not as good as Pizza Hut, but they're not that bad. Definitely better than the rest of the crappy frozen brands.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Never, the only place around here is overpriced. When I was living elsewhere, I got it every weekend. Couldn't resist with five dollars for a large pizza with cajun-flavored crust.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> I will eat half the pizza as a meal Saturday night. 1/4 on Sunday (maybe) and then, if I remember, the last 1/4 Monday or so. :lol


wish i could be like that too


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Pizza tastes good *but it's incredibly unhealthy* and can make me feel sick.


Exactly. Loaded with processed meats, sodium, high fat cheese. Yikes.

That said its probably my favorite food in the world though. I dont eat it very often not even once a month on average. Just hard to justify eating something that high in fat and calories on a regular basis.

I am going to try to learn to make a homemade healthy version of it with a thin whole grain crust and skim cheese and veggies. But even that is somewhat calorie dense. My attempts thus far have been less than stellar.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

copper said:


> I haven't had pizza in ages. Seems like everything I eat gives me acid reflux so I try not to eat a lot. I should start taking medication for it. The acid reflux also causes me to have bad post nasal drip which interferes with my sleep.


You do need to take something for that you wont believe the difference once you do.

I started to get reflux from EVERYTHING and I am not exaggerating. I finally went to the doc and she put me on omeprazole, a prilosec generic once a day for about a month or two. It cured it completely. I now only take it PRN and the last bottle I got (via prescription, very affordable) has lasted damn near forever now.

You really want to get that taken care of because if you start reading up on just how bad reflux is for your esophagus, its quite frightening.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I usually go for frozen Totinos. My SA really gets in the way with ordering delivery, calling is bad but manageable, but I can't bring myself to meet the delivery man at the door.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Not once in the last 2-4 years. It's too expensive. When I get a craving for pizza, I buy a frozen pizza made by one of the local pizza joints. It's pretty good, and 1/3rd the price of a delivered pizza.


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

my parents just ordered pizza today when i came across this forum.
my family hardly ever orders fast food unless there's absolutely nothing else to eat and that's pretty rare.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I pretty much never order pizza. Every now-and-then I used to get one from the store...but not lately.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

my parents ordered pizza from Dominos about once a week, since it's affordable and quick. And I eat the occasional frozen pizza purchased from the grocery store. I used to eat Totinos like crazy, but I discovered it had trans fat so I've decreased my Totino intake significantly.


----------



## bukowski (Jul 31, 2009)

if i could afford it, id order daily, but right now, maybe monthly?


----------



## ilikebooks (Nov 26, 2008)

Usually every month or two when I'm too lazy to take a walk to the grocery store or don't feel brave enough to attempt to cook something.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Delivery about once a month, Totino's about once every other week.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never order pizza, I do order chinese food once or twice a month (they don't deliver though).


----------



## jnr8r (Aug 8, 2009)

Pizza at least once a week. Get it from the take n bake so its not so expensive, but damn its givin me a muffin top....haha


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Never. I make my own. I'm a germaphob and the though of eating something someone else prepared freaks me out.


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

I ordered pizza for the first time in my life several nights ago. It is something I've always been rather afraid of doing, but it actually wasn't as intimidating as feared. 

I doubt I'll be doing it anytime soon (it is far more daunting to me than, say, grocery-shopping), but it felt like progress. Able to order pizza on my own before 30 - success!


----------



## bigmac (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never ordered a pizza before, but I did pay the delivery guy last night for some delicious Chinese food.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I eat pizza once every 5 months but I never ordered it to be delivered to my house, that would be weird


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't ordered a pizza in... probably over a year. I always cook them from frozen now. Economically, it's the more sensible choice. Plus, it leaves room in my takeout budget for other types of restaurant food. 

And as bad as frozen pizzas may be, surely they're better than whatever Pizza Hut dishes out. Oh how I love Pizza Hut... so disgustingly delicious. But no, I don't get it any more.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

We order pizzas two or three times a month. I used to eat a LOT of pizza but I have calmed down. It's one of my favourite foods, but it makes me fat.


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

My boyfriend and I order pizza every now and then (maybe once a month or less) but I never make the call and don't answer the door if we get it delivered (my bf does). I never called to order a pizza in my life... :blush


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I order a pizza once or twice a month, sometimes more. Usually around lunchtime on a weekend. I usually order a medium and eat half at lunch and half at dinner or the next day, but sometimes I'll finish the whole pizza in one sitting if I'm really hungry.

I usually get either Pizza Hut, Papa Johns, or LaRosa's (which is primarily in the Cincinnati area). I also get calzones from a local place called the Bourbon House now and then.

I've never had Papa Murphy's. Everybody tells me it is really good, but I can't help but think that if I have to cook it myself, I might as well just eat a frozen pizza.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Never


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Last time a pizza was delivered to a house I was at would have been 1998 (and it wasn't my house).


----------



## dkkm (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm trying to cut down, it used to be twice a week, now it's mostly once a fortnight.


----------

